# What coach bag or series of bags do you own multiples of?



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Hey purse lovers!  It makes me feel less guilty for loving a style and buying multiples when I see fellow TPFers enjoying theirs too.  I will post pics of mine when my recent coach outlet reserve purchases are delivered but I can list them down below for now. 

I cannot get enough of Coach’s quilted Napa leather.  It just makes me so happy and is really my style but I’m hoping that my obsession isn’t too trendy and I’ll regret these buys.  As of now, I’m totally happy with them but I want them to last me a while.  What do you guys think?


I have 2 brand new Parkers - quilted with rivets. Black with gunmetal hardware and Apple Red with pewter hardware.  I may gift the Apple Red to my mom bc I also ordered the Coach Parker backpack 16 in the same Apple Red/pewter combo.

2 Coach Callies: Black quilted leather with rivets and pewter hardware and a Chalk quilted leather with rivets and brass hardware. 

Kisslock Dreamer 21 in quilted with rivets in either Chalk with brass hardware or black with pewter hardware (I’m only allowing myself to keep one but will decide when they arrive.)

Some outlet finds with Napa quilted leather include the Klare crossbody in Chalk and 2 chain wristlets, one black and one chalk with a rose gold hardware chain detail.

I also have 2 Coach Cassie 19’s but I don’t feel silly for duplicates in them bc the style is so classic and they are each very different: Bluebell with pewter hardware and Chalk with brass hardware.


----------



## Teagaggle

I have 4 Rogue 25s, 3 Cashin 22 totes, 3 Cassie 19's and more regular Cassie bags than one person should own...


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Teagaggle said:


> I have 4 Rogue 25s, 3 Cashin 22 totes, 3 Cassie 19's and more regular Cassie bags than one person should own...


I would LOVE a rogue!  I can totally understand why you have multiples of all of those bags.  Very awesome picks!


----------



## Riezky

What don’t I have multiples of    Every style I buy, I seem to “need” more colors of. Rogues, Couriers, Cassies, Emerys...I don’t want to count, lol.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Riezky said:


> What don’t I have multiples of    Every style I buy, I seem to “need” more colors of. Rogues, Couriers, Cassies, Emerys...I don’t want to count, lol.


Same!  They are just killing it with these styles and I don’t get tired of them.  It’s so difficult to resist.  The worst part is I don’t have many places to take them anytime soon


----------



## Alexa5

Dinky and Callie bags...


----------



## HeatherL

I have 2 Rogues (30’s) & 2 Nomads.  I’m trying really hard not to buy duplicates as there are so many other bags I’d like to have, but I’m sort of regretting not getting a second Cassie.  The struggle is real!


----------



## mommaoosh

I have 12 saddle 23s. That's 1/5 if my collection! I have multiples of most bags in my collection. Duffle 20, big saddle with whipstitch, cashin 22, parker, willis 18, tabbys, etc.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Alexa5 said:


> Dinky and Callie bags...


Ooo what Callies do you have? I’m just adding them to my collection and waiting to receive them


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

mommaoosh said:


> I have 12 saddle 23s. That's 1/5 if my collection! I have multiples of most bags in my collection. Duffle 20, big saddle with whipstitch, cashin 22, parker, willis 18, tabbys, etc.


That’s an impressive collection!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

HeatherL said:


> I have 2 Rogues (30’s) & 2 Nomads.  I’m trying really hard not to buy duplicates as there are so many other bags I’d like to have, but I’m sort of regretting not getting a second Cassie.  The struggle is real!


It’s so hard not to get duplicates!  I’m sure you can score a good deal on a Cassie to justify it.  How do you like the size, weight of the rogue 39?  I’d like to get one some day but it would have to be a gift for a special occasion.  I have 2 little boys so I think a black 30 would be great to carry all of our stuff.


----------



## Alexa5

J9MKlover said:


> Ooo what Callies do you have? I’m just adding them to my collection and waiting to receive them


I just started collecting the various Kaffe Fassett ones that are hard to find, and I also have the black tattoo design as well as a Disney / Bambi one.   I didn’t realize how easy they are to use until I got my first one a couple of months ago.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Alexa5 said:


> I just started collecting the various Kaffe Fassett ones that are hard to find, and I also have the black tattoo design as well as a Disney / Bambi one.   I didn’t realize how easy they are to use until I got my first one a couple of months ago.


That is so fun!  It seems like a great size crossbody/SLG.  I’m hoping to be able to throw it in my diaper bag or tote and then grab that when it’s just me.  Of course, I’ll use them for nights out whenever that happens again.  Between pandemic and babies ... who knows haha!


----------



## JenJBS

I have two Madison Hailey bags. Black with silver hardware. Purple with gold hardware.


----------



## Riezky

J9MKlover said:


> Same!  They are just killing it with these styles and I don’t get tired of them.  It’s so difficult to resist.  The worst part is I don’t have many places to take them anytime soon



Right!! I’ve been switching bags at every opportunity. Don’t need to think about culling when everything has technically been used recently...maybe just for 30 minutes, lol


----------



## winter_knight

Oh where to begin...
Tabbys - Multiple styles, sizes, and colors (tabby 26, shoulder tabby, pillow)
Rogues - Multiple sizes and colors (30 and 25... I'm reluctant to buy the new ones)
Dreamers - Mulpile sizes and styles (dreamer, dreamer 36, shoulder bag...and I have to keep telling myself not to buy more pre-loved)
Riley 22 - The Black and Mango!! If I had the money I would have purchased the Chambray one as well.
Field Totes - The 40 and 30, and trying not to buy more...may fail
Other totes - Really how many totes does one person need!

I feel Coach is really good at taking one style and making it feel different with the different leathers, colors, straps...etc.


----------



## americandreaming

Red casino, BT on the way and looking for a black one!


----------



## HeatherL

J9MKlover said:


> It’s so hard not to get duplicates!  I’m sure you can score a good deal on a Cassie to justify it.  How do you like the size, weight of the rogue 39?  I’d like to get one some day but it would have to be a gift for a special occasion.  I have 2 little boys so I think a black 30 would be great to carry all of our stuff.


The colors I wanted for the Cassie are sold out and I’m trying really hard to not get dups, so I haven’t looked elsewhere for them.  I’m not gonna lie, if I *accidentally* find a color I want at a good price, I can’t be held responsible if another finds room on my shelf!
I have 2 Rogue 30’s, so I can’t speak for the weight of a 39.  I will only wear the 30’s over the shoulder.  I find the weight not bad if on the shoulder only.  They truly are a Coach masterpiece and there has been some pretty good deals on Rogues recently.  I’d snag one up if I were you.


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> Dinky and Callie bags...


Oh! I forgot about my Dinkys...I have 4 in the 24 size!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

wow... let me think for a minute lol.  I have 4 rouges, 5 vintage Willis, 2 dinkies, 4 cassies, 2 lora bucket bags, 2 derbys, 4 nomads, 4 dreamers, 3 saddle bags..... I think I have a problem !!


----------



## zesg

I have two soft borough bags. Perfect for work


----------



## Moxisox

4 Cassies, although I’m giving my Navy one to my Mom since I never reach for it. 
3 Charlies
3 Parkers
2 Turnlock pouches
I think that’s all my Coach bag duplicates, as I try not to buy multiples of the same bag. SLG‘s are a different story though....I have probably 10 Mini Skinny’s, etc. haha


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

winter_knight said:


> Oh where to begin...
> Tabbys - Multiple styles, sizes, and colors (tabby 26, shoulder tabby, pillow)
> Rogues - Multiple sizes and colors (30 and 25... I'm reluctant to buy the new ones)
> Dreamers - Mulpile sizes and styles (dreamer, dreamer 36, shoulder bag...and I have to keep telling myself not to buy more pre-loved)
> Riley 22 - The Black and Mango!! If I had the money I would have purchased the Chambray one as well.
> Field Totes - The 40 and 30, and trying not to buy more...may fail
> Other totes - Really how many totes does one person need!
> 
> I feel Coach is really good at taking one style and making it feel different with the different leathers, colors, straps...etc.


Omg amazing collection! That’s a good point - the different styles do feel different and exciting even if it’s the same bag.  I feel the same way about my RM love bags!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Moxisox said:


> 4 Cassies, although I’m giving my Navy one to my Mom since I never reach for it.
> 3 Charlies
> 3 Parkers
> 2 Turnlock pouches
> I think that’s all my Coach bag duplicates, as I try not to buy multiples of the same bag. SLG‘s are a different story though....I have probably 10 Mini Skinny’s, etc. haha


Oooo what Parkers do you have?


----------



## Moxisox

J9MKlover said:


> Oooo what Parkers do you have?


I have the metallic graphite in the regular size, and a metallic red and beige with SHW in the 18’s. They’re the 4th shelf down on the right. The metallic red is in my daughter’s room.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Moxisox said:


> I have the metallic graphite in the regular size, and a metallic red and beige with SHW in the 18’s. They’re the 4th shelf down on the right. The metallic red is in my daughter’s room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036211


Beautiful!!!  What linear quilted Coach SLG do I spot on the second to top shelf on left?


----------



## musiclover

I have a Coach collection I love and enjoy:
4 Rogues
2 Boroughs
2 Madison Sophias
2 Cassies
1 Charlie 28 (my avatar)
1 Nolita
1 Madison gathered small bag
1 City Tote
1 unicorn canvas tote
3 Dinky bags
1 Selena bond bag
1 vintage Rambler (preloved)
1 Ergo tote (preloved)
1 Court bag (preloved)
1 nylon tote
1 nylon weekender
and more clutches, SLGs, bag charms and jewelry than I can remember!

Here’s a few pics I had on my phone (my Cassies, navy City tote with Coach Daisy charm, Madison gathered bag with Legacy heart charm).


----------



## Moxisox

J9MKlover said:


> Beautiful!!!  What linear quilted Coach SLG do I spot on the second to top shelf on left?


I can’t remember the name of it, but it’s a convertible belt bag. That one is from the outlet. Super soft.


----------



## musiclover

Moxisox said:


> I have the metallic graphite in the regular size, and a metallic red and beige with SHW in the 18’s. They’re the 4th shelf down on the right. The metallic red is in my daughter’s room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036211


You have a beautiful and extensive collection!  I love how you have a special cabinet for your bags and SLGs.


----------



## Moxisox

musiclover said:


> You have a beautiful and extensive collection!  I love how you have a special cabinet for your bags and SLGs.


Thank you! The cabinet was my husband’s idea.


----------



## musiclover

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! The cabinet was my husband’s idea.


I will have to mention that to my husband!


----------



## MiaKay

I recently purchased two 1941 duffles, in oxblood and chili. This is the first time I’ve owned multiples. I’d love to buy this style in black as well.

I have the Emery in elm and would’ve bought it in black or dark teak but it’s already been deleted so unless it comes to my local outlet I don’t think I’ll be able to add another colour to my collection.

The 1941 duffle is my favourite style of bag ever. Love the smooshy pebbled leather. It’s comfortable to carry and drapes beautifully. Fingers crossed the black version is included in an upcoming sale!


----------



## TheLadyGuinevere

I am a bit embarrassed to admit I have 8 variations of an older style Coach duffle.  One black, one chocolate brown, one mustard yellow, two canvas ones and three in “doe” colour. The style numbers are 9151, 9176 and 9183 but they are all essentially the same.  It is my absolute favourite bag and if I see one on eBay I will grab it quick because I don’t think the new versions are as nice.  I use it as my every day bag which can be bad sometimes because it’s so big and I always fill it and it can be quite heavy.


----------



## winter_knight

Moxisox said:


> I have the metallic graphite in the regular size, and a metallic red and beige with SHW in the 18’s. They’re the 4th shelf down on the right. The metallic red is in my daughter’s room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036211


Love your setup. Every time you open the curtains it's like a grand reveal, awesome!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Red casino, BT on the way and looking for a black one!


Added a navy...


----------



## PurseUOut

I don't have any multiples but I am considering buying another ergo 33 in black. I just love it so much!


----------



## Egel

I love the Tabby 20 top handle. I've got the classic black with aged gold hardware, the summery beige with silver hardware and the full grained bordeaux. If I ever see the yellow one on sale, I'm not ruling that one out either. Somehow spring always screams for a yellow bag.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Egel said:


> I love the Tabby 20 top handle. I've got the classic black with aged gold hardware, the summery beige with silver hardware and the full grained bordeaux. If I ever see the yellow one on sale, I'm not ruling that one out either. Somehow spring always screams for a yellow bag.


Beautiful collection!  I want the black with gold hardware so badly!  Found one on the pre-loved market but the price is too high for me right now due to splurging on too many other steals haha!


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

I have two Dinkys (one rose and one black tea rose), a few pieces from the Parker line (regular, Parker 18, Parker cross body) and two Cassies (one aurora and one pollen). I really love these designs and shapes, and the practicality of these bags as well


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> I have two Dinkys (one rose and one black tea rose), a few pieces from the Parker line (regular, Parker 18, Parker cross body) and two Cassies (one aurora and one pollen). I really love these designs and shapes, and the practicality of these bags as well


Yes!  It’s impossible to not have multiples!


----------



## LOVEsersen

My first love is the swagger, so I had ended up owning 9 swaggers.




Now, my love is giving to dinky, I have 7.
dinky, dinky 23, dinky 24, dinky 32, and multi-dinky-in-one.


----------



## Egel

J9MKlover said:


> Beautiful collection!  I want the black with gold hardware so badly!  Found one on the pre-loved market but the price is too high for me right now due to splurging on too many other steals haha!


I got them almost for free. I worked for a place where you can collect points and then turn in the points for online gift vouchers. I worked there for years and got so much points for overtime and introducing new coworkers. When I quite suddenly had to leave and things didn't go as smooth as they should, this was the best way to spend it. Something that will carry my belongings and not the weight of a very toxic and hostile work environment. I think the bags really are the best thing that ever came from working there. 

I do hope that all your other steals are worth it too. It looks like the Tabby isn't going anywhere soon and the model is so classic. If the bag is out longer, they will be more common pre loved and I'm sure that one day no other bag will get in the way. Although I am also very familiar with the bag that got in the way of the bag you wanted to buy concept.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Egel said:


> I got them almost for free. I worked for a place where you can collect points and then turn in the points for online gift vouchers. I worked there for years and got so much points for overtime and introducing new coworkers. When I quite suddenly had to leave and things didn't go as smooth as they should, this was the best way to spend it. Something that will carry my belongings and not the weight of a very toxic and hostile work environment. I think the bags really are the best thing that ever came from working there.
> 
> I do hope that all your other steals are worth it too. It looks like the Tabby isn't going anywhere soon and the model is so classic. If the bag is out longer, they will be more common pre loved and I'm sure that one day no other bag will get in the way. Although I am also very familiar with the bag that got in the way of the bag you wanted to buy concept.


 Ah good point!  I forgot that it is still on the retail market lol.  I bought a lot of Parkers, Callies, and Cashin from outlet.  So happy with them. I can wait on the Tabby but def listing after it.  I also like the rivets Parker 18 black with gold hardware.  
Glad you were able to get away from a toxic environment.  We spend too much of our lives working and it’s not healthy to remain in that place.  Enjoy your beautiful bags in good health!


----------



## Purse Chakra

LOVEsersen said:


> My first love is the swagger, so I had ended up owning 9 swaggers.
> View attachment 5044803
> View attachment 5044802
> 
> 
> Now, my love is giving to dinky, I have 7.
> dinky, dinky 23, dinky 24, dinky 32, and multi-dinky-in-one.
> View attachment 5044806



I also love the Dinky. What a great collection you've assembled!


----------



## SEWDimples

Nomad
Rogue & Totes
Saddle
Dinky
Ace satchel
Drifter
Coach X Rodarte Courier and wristlet
Turnlock Duffle
Swagger satchel & shoulder bag
Kisslock satchel
Bandit
Dakotah
Soho Crossbody
Duffle
Dreamer
Bedford Hobo
Harmony Hobo
Cassie 19
Tabitha Simmons Crossbody
Troupe
Cashin Carry Tote


----------



## Purse Chakra

I am very grateful for this thread because it makes me feel as if my duplicative closet contents are not weird or excessive. 

*Brooklyns*
I adore this bag and can't figure out why it wasn't more popular.
-3 Brooklyn 34s in oxblood, black and a khaki color whose actual name is escaping me right now. I would have gotten more, but had to walk myself back off the ledge.

*Rogues*
I have a major rogue problem and will probably get more Rogues one of these days.

-2 Rogue 39s in black and gray, but sadly I missed out on the oxblood (used to have 3, but realized the dark green one just wasn't for me)
-1 Rogue 36 in black
-2 Rogue 30s in oxblood and gray
-1 Rogue Tote in oxblood

*Dinkys*
I love big bags and the Dinky doesn't fit anything at all in my world, but there is something about the style that I adore -- it has such clean lines. I also love the Dinkys that come with the leather-in-chain option.

-Dinky in black with crystal tea rose
-Dinky in pink with rivets (I also have this style in a Callie)
-Dinky in gray logo-embossed leather

*Callies*
I don't actually like the Callie nearly as much as the Dinky, but I have a silver one I really liked and a pink one with rivets.

-2 Callies

*Cashin Carry Totes*
I have the biggest size in this one and I am not sure yet how many I have because that will be determined if I return one of the ones I just got from the outlets. So either 2 or 3 Cashin Totes.

*Bedford Hobos*
I think the Bedford Hobo is a truly perfect hobo. 

-3 Bedford Hobos -- 2 in oxblood (thanks for not judging me  ) and 1 in gray.  

*Cassie*

-2 Cassies in pink and taupe

*SLGs*
Are we also talking SLGs? I loved everything about the Dreamer Card Case and have a bunch of those in a range of colors. I also have several of another card case whose name is also escaping me right now. (I should have sat down to write this out in the morning after coffee rather than later at night after a long day!)


----------



## SLI1

*Cashin Carry Totes*
Black
Green
Saddle

*Cassie*
Pine green
Pink

*Nomad Hobo*
Mustard
Navy
Grey


----------



## Paris Girl

I gave up taking inventory. I’ve got over 400+ new and vintage bags. I like to buy a bag I love in every color made! Here’s a few from my shelves in my handbag room (yes, I have an entire handbag room for my babies!) And some of my favorites in multiples. Btw, I have bags inside bags on my shelves that I pair together.


----------



## pandorabox

HeatherL said:


> I have 2 Rogues (30’s) & 2 Nomads.  I’m trying really hard not to buy duplicates as there are so many other bags I’d like to have, but I’m sort of regretting not getting a second Cassie.  The struggle is real!


Those together just sound fun! From my video gamer mind... I could have fun with a Rogues and Nomad.. LOL


----------



## ccstone04

I have three duffle 20’s - black, saddle, and oxblood. 

I have a 1941 soho crossbody in bordeaux and two more coming in the mail - black w/ black hardware and a black/oxblood colorblock with tea roses and gold hardware


----------



## winter_knight

Paris Girl said:


> I gave up taking inventory. I’ve got over 400+ new and vintage bags. I like to buy a bag I love in every color made! Here’s a few from my shelves in my handbag room (yes, I have an entire handbag room for my babies!) And some of my favorites in multiples. Btw, I have bags inside bags on my shelves that I pair together.


Wow, you're collection is like a store. That's awesome.
I noticed you have some of them hanging by the strap. Have you had any bad experiences by storing them like that? I'm always afraid I'd get a kink in the strap or handle that I would not be able to get out.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

SLI1 said:


> *Cashin Carry Totes*
> Black
> Green
> Saddle
> 
> *Cassie*
> Pine green
> Pink
> 
> *Nomad Hobo*
> Mustard
> Navy
> Grey


Can you post a pic of your black Cashin 22?  I had the waterfall colorblock from the outlet but returned it.  The black looks gorgeous!


----------



## pandorabox

winter_knight said:


> Oh where to begin...
> Tabbys - Multiple styles, sizes, and colors (tabby 26, shoulder tabby, pillow)
> Rogues - Multiple sizes and colors (30 and 25... I'm reluctant to buy the new ones)
> Dreamers - Mulpile sizes and styles (dreamer, dreamer 36, shoulder bag...and I have to keep telling myself not to buy more pre-loved)
> Riley 22 - The Black and Mango!! If I had the money I would have purchased the Chambray one as well.
> Field Totes - The 40 and 30, and trying not to buy more...may fail
> Other totes - Really how many totes does one person need!
> 
> I feel Coach is really good at taking one style and making it feel different with the different leathers, colors, straps...etc.


Love all those!!!! Seriously considering buying more pillow tabby. Lol. I have always loved coach. Glad I rediscovered my love.


----------



## Riezky

Need more pictures!! Recently added a flax duffle, so here’s a messy picture of all the 1941 duffles


----------



## SEWDimples

Paris Girl said:


> I gave up taking inventory. I’ve got over 400+ new and vintage bags. I like to buy a bag I love in every color made! Here’s a few from my shelves in my handbag room (yes, I have an entire handbag room for my babies!) And some of my favorites in multiples. Btw, I have bags inside bags on my shelves that I pair together.


You have one of the most amazing collections that I have seen. It is awesome! i love all the colors and you love the Willis bag. I feel good now because I have both a large new and vintage Coach collection, plus a few other designers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paris Girl

winter_knight said:


> Wow, you're collection is like a store. That's awesome.
> I noticed you have some of them hanging by the strap. Have you had any bad experiences by storing them like that? I'm always afraid I'd get a kink in the strap or handle that I would not be able to get out.


I’ve been told that before about it looking like a store! Lol! Actually I have never had any problem hanging my bags. In fact, I store some of my vintage Willis that way to keep them from getting dings on the back where the top dowel can flip over. The d rings on the top can leave indentations on the leather. Here are some photos of more hanging bags.


----------



## Paris Girl

SEWDimples said:


> You have one of the most amazing collections that I have seen. It is awesome! i love all the colors and you love the Willis bag. I feel good now because I have both a large new and vintage Coach collection, plus a few other designers. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! Do you have a favorite style or silhouette?


----------



## americandreaming

Paris Girl said:


> I gave up taking inventory. I’ve got over 400+ new and vintage bags. I like to buy a bag I love in every color made! Here’s a few from my shelves in my handbag room (yes, I have an entire handbag room for my babies!) And some of my favorites in multiples. Btw, I have bags inside bags on my shelves that I pair together.





Paris Girl said:


> I’ve been told that before about it looking like a store! Lol! Actually I have never had any problem hanging my bags. In fact, I store some of my vintage Willis that way to keep them from getting dings on the back where the top dowel can flip over. The d rings on the top can leave indentations on the leather. Here are some photos of more hanging bags.



Love them!  Esp the 9044s.  How often do you use each one?  Do you have any Casinos?


----------



## SEWDimples

Paris Girl said:


> Thanks! Do you have a favorite style or silhouette?


Not really. I just love vintage Coach leather. I do have multiples of Willis, Plaza bag, Becket Zip, Classic Hobo and Taft. Lately, I’ve been liking Ergo collection since Coach re-released. Here are my new purchases.


----------



## Paris Girl

SEWDimples said:


> Not really. I just love vintage Coach leather. I do have multiples of Willis, Plaza bag, Becket Zip, Classic Hobo and Taft. Lately, I’ve been liking Ergo collection since Coach re-released. Here are my new purchases.
> 
> View attachment 5052925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052926


Nice!


----------



## Paris Girl

americandreaming said:


> Love them!  Esp the 9044s.  How often do you use each one?  Do you have any Casinos?


Pre-pandemic I carried a purse and carryall/tote every day. I would switch out my bags for a different set each day. So I probably carried 10-12 bags weekly. 

Now I’m carrying one bag when I need to carry one. I’m still working remotely. But I can work in my handbag room where I can enjoy that wonderful leather smell! 

I have one Casino bag I bought but it’s so small I decided to give it to a friend. Some bags are so cute I own them even if they’re too small for my use like the Regina.


----------



## ccstone04

*Here are my dupes - the black/oxblood with tea rose came today!

I hang my duffles to help them keep their shape and protect the straps by laying a silky coach dustbag on the rod. As I wear them, the leather breaks in and they get softer but without the “smoosh” at the bottom that the smooth glovetanned leather can get.  

And yes, I have a different black 1941 hangtag on my black duffle because I snagged one when it went up on a resale site - I am always afraid to lose the originals I am ISO the other colors, too - so I guess I also have multiples of the hangtags as well because I have a brass hardware with pebbled leather for my black Bandit hobo (I love brass!) and a Navy/brass *


----------



## winter_knight

Paris Girl said:


> I’ve been told that before about it looking like a store! Lol! Actually I have never had any problem hanging my bags. In fact, I store some of my vintage Willis that way to keep them from getting dings on the back where the top dowel can flip over. The d rings on the top can leave indentations on the leather. Here are some photos of more hanging bags.


That's good to know. I worry about how I store my bags. I end up moving them around once a month. I try to pull out anything I don't think I'm using and put it in view. Gives me incentive to use everything. I also think that I don't need another bag but then I go and buy more.


----------



## winter_knight

ccstone04 said:


> *Here are my dupes - the black/oxblood with tea rose came today!
> 
> I hang my duffles to help them keep their shape and protect the straps by laying a silky coach dustbag on the rod. As I wear them, the leather breaks in and they get softer but without the “smoosh” at the bottom that the smooth glovetanned leather can get.
> 
> And yes, I have a different black 1941 hangtag on my black duffle because I snagged one when it went up on a resale site - I am always afraid to lose the originals I am ISO the other colors, too - so I guess I also have multiples of the hangtags as well because I have a brass hardware with pebbled leather for my black Bandit hobo (I love brass!) and a Navy/brass *
> 
> View attachment 5053489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053490


So good to know that I'm not the only one buying a second set of 1941 tags. I've also been looking for some older ones that would give a small pop of color.


----------



## pandorabox

Yup... Now I have a problem! LOL.


----------



## CoachMaven

I have to think about this for a moment...

5 Rogues
3 Bleecker Daily bags
3 XL Ergo Totes/1 regular size
2 Lg Carly
2 Market Totes 
2 1941 Duffles
2 NYC Pocket Purses
I feel like I'm missing something, lol


----------



## americandreaming

Six Casinos and three Basics


----------



## Sarah03

None! Unless a regular sized Dreamer and a Dreamer 21 count


----------



## winter_knight

Sarah03 said:


> None! Unless a regular sized Dreamer and a Dreamer 21 count


I wish I had the will to only have one of each style I like.


----------



## Tygriss

There's only been two series/styles that I had loved enough to get multiple, three if you count the RK i/o boxers. Carly and Rogue were my weaknesses. I should take pictures and count, but that'll have to wait for another day!


----------



## Sarah03

winter_knight said:


> I wish I had the will to only have one of each style I like.


It wasn’t always like that lol. I’ve gone through lots of buying and selling, and I recently got overwhelmed with owning so many bags. I cut my collection down significantly & I am still working on cutting it more. 
I do have multiples in LV- 2 Alma bbs and 2 Pochette Metis bags.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> It wasn’t always like that lol. I’ve gone through lots of buying and selling, and I recently got overwhelmed with owning so many bags. I cut my collection down significantly & I am still working on cutting it more.
> I do have multiples in LV- 2 Alma bbs and 2 Pochette Metis bags.


I feel you. I'm in the midst of evaluating my collection. For me, the last year of working from home, then losing my job, being unemployed for 6 months & now (thankfully) in a new job that is completely remote is making me seriously question why I have so many bags.
When I went into an office everyday, I would switch out bags frequently but now, even when we return to the new normal, I will still have far less places to go. I will keep bags that bring me joy or would fill me with regret if I sold. I will slowly rehome or sell the rest. It does help that, with the exception of the Cassie, none of the new styles bring the excitement that the 1941 line did for me so there is far less temptation.


----------



## Egel

Teagaggle said:


> I feel you. I'm in the midst of evaluating my collection. For me, the last year of working from home, then losing my job, being unemployed for 6 months & now (thankfully) in a new job that is completely remote is making me seriously question why I have so many bags.
> When I went into an office everyday, I would switch out bags frequently but now, even when we return to the new normal, I will still have far less places to go. I will keep bags that bring me joy or would fill me with regret if I sold. I will slowly rehome or sell the rest. It does help that, with the exception of the Cassie, none of the new styles bring the excitement that the 1941 line did for me so there is far less temptation.


I could have said the exact same thing. I still love all of my bags, but there are just more bags than places to wear them now. Just looking at them is fine for some, but I feel there is less enjoyment in owning them now. 

Then again, I have no idea if I will still feel the same way if the world is opening up again. But ban island is just boring and the world, as it is now, is already boring enough.


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> I feel you. I'm in the midst of evaluating my collection. For me, the last year of working from home, then losing my job, being unemployed for 6 months & now (thankfully) in a new job that is completely remote is making me seriously question why I have so many bags.
> When I went into an office everyday, I would switch out bags frequently but now, even when we return to the new normal, I will still have far less places to go. I will keep bags that bring me joy or would fill me with regret if I sold. I will slowly rehome or sell the rest. It does help that, with the exception of the Cassie, none of the new styles bring the excitement that the 1941 line did for me so there is far less temptation.


Congratulations on bouncing back with the new job!  Do you prefer working remote or do you like the office life and carrying lots of different bags etc?

I've been wfh for a little over a year now and I love it.  I have to start going to the office a day a week soon and will probably have to slowly increase until back to four days.  My only positive about that is I can rotate and carry my bags!!!  Haha



Egel said:


> I could have said the exact same thing. I still love all of my bags, but there are just more bags than places to wear them now. Just looking at them is fine for some, but I feel there is less enjoyment in owning them now.
> 
> Then again, I have no idea if I will still feel the same way if the world is opening up again. But ban island is just boring and the world, as it is now, is already boring enough.



Haha, I've had the opposite perspective - I've been filled with excitement so I can carry my bags out once everything opens up!  I only had one Coach bag before COVID came into the picture so I got into handbags and specifically Coach handbags during being locked down so it's fresh for me.  Before that, I would really just carry any old bag based on utility.  Longchamp nylon tote or Berghaus backpack for work, Coach Sadie for evenings etc.  I can't go back to that life now!


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> Congratulations on bouncing back with the new job!  Do you prefer working remote or do you like the office life and carrying lots of different bags etc?
> 
> I've been wfh for a little over a year now and I love it.  I have to start going to the office a day a week soon and will probably have to slowly increase until back to four days.  My only positive about that is I can rotate and carry



Thank you! You know, I'm just thankful for a good job. I'm getting used to WFH but I miss the folks I worked with (all of us lost our jobs). We were a jeans casual office but I did rotate my bags regularly & miss that too. Saving $ though on bags, clothes, gas, etc. I'm sure I'll get used to it over time.


----------



## Egel

americandreaming said:


> Haha, I've had the opposite perspective - I've been filled with excitement so I can carry my bags out once everything opens up!  I only had one Coach bag before COVID came into the picture so I got into handbags and specifically Coach handbags during being locked down so it's fresh for me.  Before that, I would really just carry any old bag based on utility.  Longchamp nylon tote or Berghaus backpack for work, Coach Sadie for evenings etc.  I can't go back to that life now!


You do sound excited about your bags. Which ones did you add?

I am still pretty scared about everything. If the world is upening up, how save would it be? Although I never thought I would say that I miss shopping. The world is at your fingertips and I don't actually need anything, but I miss browsing trough the racks and then having dinner with my friends more and more.

What I fear even more is ruining my bags with hand sanitizer. Summer is coming and thus my need for lighter bags. I don't have the need to find out what hand sanitizer will do to lighter leathers. I know I'm clumsy enough to get splotches on my bag and just want to be a bit more carefree with the bag I'm wearing.

Also most of my bags are structured handbags. While I love those bags, they don't match well with my casual non make-up wearing me right now. I did get a relatively cheap pink pillow bag that I am looking forward to wearing. That bag is carefree enough for the current climate, I don't have to worry about hand sanitizer, and supposed to scratch my itch for a new summer bag.


----------



## Amazona

I own a vintage Penny and a new Penny. The closest thing I have to a duplicate.


----------



## gr8onteej

Two Rogues
Five Cassies
Four Bleeker Daily bags (my first multiple)


----------



## gr8onteej

CoachMaven said:


> I have to think about this for a moment...
> 
> 5 Rogues
> 3 Bleecker Daily bags
> 3 XL Ergo Totes/1 regular size
> 2 Lg Carly
> 2 Market Totes
> 2 1941 Duffles
> 2 NYC Pocket Purses
> I feel like I'm missing something, lol


I’m not the with the Bleeker Daily


----------



## SandraElle

OK. Here goes:
3 Boroughs (XL, black grommet and brown grommet)
3 Rogue 36s (black, oxblood and olive w/ snake handles)
3 Carolines (mushroom woven, gray python and vachetta)
2 Madison drawstrings (garnet and brown croc)
3 Saffiano totes (red, black, chalk)
2 Rhyder 33s (bronze metallic and mixed leather workwear)
3 Madison shoulder bags (black gathered, parchment, metallic silver)
2 Zoe Editorials (fawn patent and black)
2 Ergo totes (parchment and teal)

And last but not least - 
10 Tanner totes (carnelian, cobalt, black, ocelot haircalf, parchment, sunflower, tourmaline, sand, cognac and chalk python)


----------



## americandreaming

Would love to see more photographs of everybody's duplicates!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

gr8onteej said:


> Two Rogues
> Five Cassies
> Four Bleeker Daily bags (my first multiple)


Wow - which cassies do you have?


----------



## CoachMaven

CoachMaven said:


> I have to think about this for a moment...
> 
> 5 Rogues
> 3 Bleecker Daily bags
> 3 XL Ergo Totes/1 regular size
> 2 Lg Carly
> 2 Market Totes
> 2 1941 Duffles
> 2 NYC Pocket Purses
> I feel like I'm missing something, lol


I knew I was missing something! 
2 Lg Bleecker Flap bags
Are we counting multiples of you have two but different sizes? I own a Dinky and a Dinky 24.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline Black Gathered

Caroline Mushroom woven

Caroline Burgandy

Caroline Metallic Brown

Caroline Buffalo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rogue 36 Saddle

Rogue 36 Black

Rogue 36 DD

Rogue 36 Grey MTO

Rogue 30 Black 1st generation

Rogue 30 Prussian

Rogue 30 1941 Red

Rogue 30 Butterscotch

Rogue 30 Patchwork

Rogue  30 grey

Rogue 30 oxblood whipstich

Rogue 30 Oxblood CB snake MTO

Rogue 30 Black Exotic TR

Rouge 30 Exotic Olive MTO

Rogue 30 Coupe BLACK

Rogue 39 Basquait Ivory

Rogue 39 Basquait Black


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ryder 33 Metallic Silver

Ryder 33  Black

Ryder 33 workware


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Troupe Carryall 35 green

Troupe Troupe Carryall 35 Kaffe

Troupe Carryall 35 black

Troupe Carryall mauve


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cassie 19 Rust siggy

Cassie 19 pink confetti 

Cassie 19 blue cb

Cassie 19 chalk/ginger

Cassie 19 taupe siggy



Tabby Hobo Red

Tabby hobo black

Tabby hobo slate blue

Tabby hobo saddle


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cashin 22 Cerise

Cashin 22 Everglade

Cashin 29 Navy

Cashin 29 Saddle

Cashin 29 Black

Cashin 29 Tan

Cashin 29 Hunter Green


----------



## Winterfell5

I have::
5 Phoebes
5 Rogues
3 Boroughs
3 Market Totes
At least 2 each of various other bags, too many to count!!


----------



## SandraElle

@crazyforcoach09 OMG Poo, that took like an hour "loving" all your posts.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> @crazyforcoach09 OMG Poo, that took like an hour "loving" all your posts.


Pooooooooooo my Pooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CoachMaven

gr8onteej said:


> I’m not the with the Bleeker Daily


Which colors do you have in the Daily?


----------



## ccstone04

I have a new multiples to the list LOL


----------



## elvisfan4life

Paris Girl said:


> I gave up taking inventory. I’ve got over 400+ new and vintage bags. I like to buy a bag I love in every color made! Here’s a few from my shelves in my handbag room (yes, I have an entire handbag room for my babies!) And some of my favorites in multiples. Btw, I have bags inside bags on my shelves that I pair together.



Awesome love this


----------



## baghabitz34

9 Rogues, 5 Tabbys , 3 Dreamers, 3 Charlie Buckets, 2 Charlie Carryalls, 2 Field Totes, 2 Town Buckets, and 2 Bennetts


----------



## mili0

Everyone has such an impressive collection! I have multiple different Coach bags, but currently have two  Willis bags, black with brass and black with nickel hardware. I love that bag and would like to get more colors eventually.


----------



## walker328

I've had numerous Coach bags over the years that have come and gone. I currently have an oxblood Rogue 25 which I love but I find it uncomfortable to use! The top handles are too small for my liking and the opening of bag - the zipper - is too small as well! Trying to shuffle things and pull my wallet out or put my shaded away and look for a mask in there - there's not enough space. Does Coach have any similar styles? And is the Rogue 30 significantly bigger?


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Paris Girl

walker328 said:


> I've had numerous Coach bags over the years that have come and gone. I currently have an oxblood Rogue 25 which I love but I find it uncomfortable to use! The top handles are too small for my liking and the opening of bag - the zipper - is too small as well! Trying to shuffle things and pull my wallet out or put my shaded away and look for a mask in there - there's not enough space. Does Coach have any similar styles? And is the Rogue 30 significantly bigger?


I love my Rogue 30s! Have oxblood and 6 more. I’ve got three of the really large size but 30 is my favorite. You would love one.


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> I’ve been told that before about it looking like a store! Lol! Actually I have never had any problem hanging my bags. In fact, I store some of my vintage Willis that way to keep them from getting dings on the back where the top dowel can flip over. The d rings on the top can leave indentations on the leather. Here are some photos of more hanging bags.


WOW! You have an impressive collection! Definitely EYE CANDY!


----------



## Fiberluver

Speaking of duplicates, here is my slowly growing Willis collection. The original Willis is my absolute favorite Coach bag and I'm on the hunt for more. I really love the remade 2020 Willis and the 2012 Anniversary editions as well. Those remind me of the the Classic Pouch and Willis combined. The small Willis bags are for looking cute while running errands on weekends and the long City Willis doesn't get much love at all. I finally found a wallet for it and will use it this fall.

N


----------



## Paris Girl

Fiberluver said:


> Speaking of duplicates, here is my slowly growing Willis collection. The original Willis is my absolute favorite Coach bag and I'm on the hunt for more. I really love the remade 2020 Willis and the 2012 Anniversary editions as well. Those remind me of the the Classic Pouch and Willis combined. The small Willis bags are for looking cute while running errands on weekends and the long City Willis doesn't get much love at all. I finally found a wallet for it and will use it this fall.
> 
> N


Nice! You have Willis fever too. Lol! Besides my 9927s, I have one navy 2012 anniversary edition, five 1941 new Willis, and three vintage city Willis. I have toyed with the idea of a small new Willis like you’ve got because they’re cute but I just don’t think I’d use it. Love the red one. I don’t use my Winnies either because they are so tiny. I hear you on the city Willis. I tend to use the 9927 design more. Though the city Willis hold more than you think.


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> Nice! You have Willis fever too. Lol! Besides my 9927s, I have one navy 2012 anniversary edition, five 1941 new Willis, and three vintage city Willis. I have toyed with the idea of a small new Willis like you’ve got because they’re cute but I just don’t think I’d use it. Love the red one. I don’t use my Winnies either because they are so tiny. I hear you on the city Willis. I tend to use the 9927 design more. Though the city Willis hold more than you think.


I have one 9927 thus far and absolutely  it! For its size, this bag holds so much and is such a joy to carry. Paris Girl, I can't believe you have FIVE of the 1941 new Willis! I like the design elements of that bag but haven't worn it much. I do like carrying the smaller new Willis' in my collection. I purchased card cases for them and don't carry much in them. Just the bare necessities. I like to decorate them because they are such light hearted, tiny bags. I can't wait for fall so I can use the City Willis. She's such an odd bird; I'm happy I finally found a suitable wallet for her.

N


----------



## Paris Girl

Fiberluver said:


> I have one 9927 thus far and absolutely  it! For its size, this bag holds so much and is such a joy to carry. Paris Girl, I can't believe you have FIVE of the 1941 new Willis! I like the design elements of that bag but haven't worn it much. I do like carrying the smaller new Willis' in my collection. I purchased card cases for them and don't carry much in them. Just the bare necessities. I like to decorate them because they are such light hearted, tiny bags. I can't wait for fall so I can use the City Willis. She's such an odd bird; I'm happy I finally found a suitable wallet for her.
> 
> N


I kind of have a problem with duplicates!


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> I kind of have a problem with duplicates!


They are beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Paris Girl

More duplicates....


----------



## Paris Girl

Seems like when I find a style I like I buy at least 5 or 6 different colors. Is anyone else this bad?!


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> More duplicates....


I’m crying ! Winnies for days and days!


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> Seems like when I find a style I like I buy at least 5 or 6 different colors. Is anyone else this bad?!


There’s nothing wrong with that! I like having duplicates of my favorite . Having dups. mean if I enjoy carrying that particular style, I can change it up & won’t wear them out so quickly. In terms of multiple bags, besides the Willis style, I own: 

2 Whitney
2 Cassie
2 Madison Lindsey
2 Court
4 Duffles (various iterations)
2 Pennie
2 Marlie
2 Ergo


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> Seems like when I find a style I like I buy at least 5 or 6 different colors. Is anyone else this bad?!


Oh! Those shopping bags are nice! If you haven’t already, you should do a video tour of your Coach bag collection and post it (them) on YouTube.


----------



## americandreaming

Fiberluver said:


> There’s nothing wrong with that! I like having duplicates of my favorite . Having dups. mean if I enjoy carrying that particular style, I can change it up & won’t wear them out so quickly. In terms of multiple bags, besides the Willis style, I own:
> 
> 2 Whitney
> 2 Cassie
> 2 Madison Lindsey
> 2 Court
> 4 Duffles (various iterations)
> 2 Pennie
> 2 Marlie
> 2 Ergo


I LOVE my black Ergo, my favourite bag, and really want a camel one.  Which do you have?


----------



## Egel

Paris Girl said:


> Seems like when I find a style I like I buy at least 5 or 6 different colors. Is anyone else this bad?!


Absolutely, there is no shame in my duplicate game. I love to wander around in my safe zone and I don't like to spend to much time thinking about what to wear, so I almost always look the same.

If a bag works I want to wear it but I'm not a minimalist. I feel that a dark colour for winter, a light colour for summer, a pop of colour, same colour but different hardware or same bag in different sizes are all justified. They are not the same, they are similar. 

I always stick with the same size and just realised that most of my duplicates come in three or four. Those colours are not for every bag the same but I tend to go for black as a winter bag, beige as a summer bag and red or pink as a fun bag.


----------



## Fiberluver

americandreaming said:


> I LOVE my black Ergo, my favourite bag, and really want a camel one.  Which do you have?


Meet my Ergos! I have the new Natural one and a black classic one. The black one is an absolute fav! I purchased her off eBay for an excellent price and she was in great condition. All she needed was a bath and light conditioning. I haven't used the one in Natural yet.


----------



## Paris Girl

Fiberluver said:


> Oh! Those shopping bags are nice! If you haven’t already, you should do a video tour of your Coach bag collection and post it (them) on YouTube.


Thanks! I just added a burgundy color of the original version not pictured. I love these little bags! Maybe one day I’ll have time to do a video. Good idea!


----------



## Paris Girl

Fiberluver said:


> Meet my Ergos! I have the new Natural one and a black classic one. The black one is an absolute fav! I purchased her off eBay for an excellent price and she was in great condition. All she needed was a bath and light conditioning. I haven't used the one in Natural yet.


I have a friend who loves Ergos like I love Willis. She has most colors in the two smaller sizes. I love the style but don’t collect them because I don’t do shoulder bags. They come in some gorgeous colors though!


----------



## Paris Girl

Here’s my Chester 9901 dups.


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> I have 2 Rogues (30’s) & 2 Nomads.  I’m trying really hard not to buy duplicates as there are so many other bags I’d like to have, but I’m sort of regretting not getting a second Cassie.  The struggle is real!


I caved and got a second Cassie in chalk at $210, and I’m not mad about it either


----------



## whateve

3 Legacy duffles - emerald, sunflower and cognac
2 mini Prestons - black studded, and white with blue edgepaint
2 Bleecker large flaps - wine and rust
2 vintage Soho belted pouches - blue and orange
2 vintage Sonoma pocket drawstrings - red and periwinkle
2 Rambler's Legacy - vintage currant and 2005 mystery blue


I used to have a lot more multiples. At one time, I had 6 Madison Sophias. Now I try to resist.


----------



## highrider9o9

5 Boroughs - green, oxblood, white/orange, camel, midnight floral
2 Crosby's - red and teal
2 rogues - Prussian blue/black whipstitch and the large tan


----------



## Paris Girl

highrider9o9 said:


> 5 Boroughs - green, oxblood, white/orange, camel, midnight floral
> 2 Crosby's - red and teal
> 2 rogues - Prussian blue/black whipstitch and the large tan


Your post reminded me of how much I love my nappa boroughs! I have a social event tomorrow and have so many bags I am having a hard time deciding what to carry. I’ve got the medium size in camel, earth (taupe color) black with suede/smooth leather combo, and navy/white. I gave away my large black one to a friend and I own one of the really small ones in the burgundy/gray color combo which I should get rid of because it’s too small for me.

Anyway, I think I’ll carry the camel! It’s lightweight, classy, and roomy enough for what I need to carry tomorrow. Yay! I was thinking of carrying one of my Rogue 30s but changed my mind.


----------



## Paris Girl

I started making notes on multiples and it was scary! Omg! I have tons more but here’s some (but far from all) of my Coach multiples in the same styles. Ummm...I tend to collect every color made when I like a style. You can probably spot my favorite style easily....! What’s even worse is I also have been buying my sister bags in styles we both love in multiple colors!

5 large Plaza in red, navy, taupe, BT,green
2 small Plaza in black and mahogany 
5 Manor in red, green, BT, black, mahogany 
4 geo turnlock clutch in orange, red, BT, and black
8 Regina in red, BT, black, aqua, blue, bottle green, yellow, lime green
4 lunchbox in red, navy, BT, mahogany
5 Court in mahogany, BT, black, red, gray
8 station bags (5130) in red, purple, camel, BT, black, mahogany, blue, orange with tabac trim
9 large Chester in red, black, mango, sapphire, mahogany, olive green, bottle green, BT, jade
8 Rogue 30s in crimson red, ivy, tan, olive, oxblood with laced handles, dark turquoise, saddle, patchwork
3 large Rogues in oxblood, gray, dark green
4 vintage Winnies in red, bone, BT, navy
4 geo turnlock satchels (9043) in red, orange, lime green, yellow
5 zip top shoppers (9995) in red, BT, mahogany, aqua, black
4 watermelon totes in red, blue, mahogany, BT
6 small totes (9685 two originals and four later re-released versions) in burgundy, putty, black, yellow, denim blue, coral
2 standard totes (9680) in burgundy, mocha
34 vintage Willis in various colors
5 Willis 1941 in black, saddle, emerald green, jade green, oxblood 
4 large 1941 Cashin tote in saddle, black, oxblood, green to match the same Willis colors (I carry them together)
2 Dreamers in gray, mineral
5 Scooter bags in green, green with tabac trim, red, yellow, BT
4 Carousel in red, BT, green, blue
2 large sidepacks in red, BT
2 Murphy bags in red, mahogany 
2 large briefs in BT, red
6 Mini shopper (9993) in red, BT, lime green, mahogany, black, green


----------



## Fiberluver

Paris Girl said:


> I started making notes on multiples and it was scary! Omg! I have tons more but here’s some (but far from all) of my Coach multiples in the same styles. Ummm...I tend to collect every color made when I like a style. You can probably spot my favorite style easily....! What’s even worse is I also have been buying my sister bags in styles we both love in multiple colors!
> 
> 5 large Plaza in red, navy, taupe, BT,green
> 2 small Plaza in black and mahogany
> 5 Manor in red, green, BT, black, mahogany
> 4 geo turnlock clutch in orange, red, BT, and black
> 8 Regina in red, BT, black, aqua, blue, bottle green, yellow, lime green
> 4 lunchbox in red, navy, BT, mahogany
> 5 Court in mahogany, BT, black, red, gray
> 8 station bags (5130) in red, purple, camel, BT, black, mahogany, blue, orange with tabac trim
> 9 large Chester in red, black, mango, sapphire, mahogany, olive green, bottle green, BT, jade
> 8 Rogue 30s in crimson red, ivy, tan, olive, oxblood with laced handles, dark turquoise, saddle, patchwork
> 3 large Rogues in oxblood, gray, dark green
> 4 vintage Winnies in red, bone, BT, navy
> 4 geo turnlock satchels (9043) in red, orange, lime green, yellow
> 5 zip top shoppers (9995) in red, BT, mahogany, aqua, black
> 4 watermelon totes in red, blue, mahogany, BT
> 6 small totes (9685 two originals and four later re-released versions) in burgundy, putty, black, yellow, denim blue, coral
> 2 standard totes (9680) in burgundy, mocha
> 34 vintage Willis in various colors
> 5 Willis 1941 in black, saddle, emerald green, jade green, oxblood
> 4 large 1941 Cashin tote in saddle, black, oxblood, green to match the same Willis colors (I carry them together)
> 2 Dreamers in gray, mineral
> 5 Scooter bags in green, green with tabac trim, red, yellow, BT
> 4 Carousel in red, BT, green, blue
> 2 large sidepacks in red, BT
> 2 Murphy bags in red, mahogany
> 2 large briefs in BT, red
> 6 Mini shopper (9993) in red, BT, lime green, mahogany, black, green


WOW! You have your own personal Coach store! Heck, you probably have more bags than the Coach store! Congrats on your collection!

N


----------



## Paris Girl

Fiberluver said:


> WOW! You have your own personal Coach store! Heck, you probably have more bags than the Coach store! Congrats on your collection!
> 
> N


I need to refer to this list every time I even think about buying another vintage Coach! I’ve overflowed my handbag room and I’ve bern giving away newer bags to make room for the vintage ones. It’s so addictive.


----------



## americandreaming

Paris Girl said:


> Your post reminded me of how much I love my nappa boroughs! I have a social event tomorrow and have so many bags I am having a hard time deciding what to carry. I’ve got the medium size in camel, earth (taupe color) black with suede/smooth leather combo, and navy/white. I gave away my large black one to a friend and I own one of the really small ones in the burgundy/gray color combo which I should get rid of because it’s too small for me.
> 
> Anyway, I think I’ll carry the camel! It’s lightweight, classy, and roomy enough for what I need to carry tomorrow. Yay! I was thinking of carrying one of my Rogue 30s but changed my mind.



Have fun, I LOVE camel!  And you know where I am if you decide to let any go!


----------



## americandreaming

Fiberluver said:


> Meet my Ergos! I have the new Natural one and a black classic one. The black one is an absolute fav! I purchased her off eBay for an excellent price and she was in great condition. All she needed was a bath and light conditioning. I haven't used the one in Natural yet.


May I ask what the strap drop on your black one is?  I think I'm going to get one!


----------



## Egel

Paris Girl said:


> I started making notes on multiples and it was scary! Omg! I have tons more but here’s some (but far from all) of my Coach multiples in the same styles. Ummm...I tend to collect every color made when I like a style. You can probably spot my favorite style easily....! What’s even worse is I also have been buying my sister bags in styles we both love in multiple colors!
> 
> 5 large Plaza in red, navy, taupe, BT,green
> 2 small Plaza in black and mahogany
> 5 Manor in red, green, BT, black, mahogany
> 4 geo turnlock clutch in orange, red, BT, and black
> 8 Regina in red, BT, black, aqua, blue, bottle green, yellow, lime green
> 4 lunchbox in red, navy, BT, mahogany
> 5 Court in mahogany, BT, black, red, gray
> 8 station bags (5130) in red, purple, camel, BT, black, mahogany, blue, orange with tabac trim
> 9 large Chester in red, black, mango, sapphire, mahogany, olive green, bottle green, BT, jade
> 8 Rogue 30s in crimson red, ivy, tan, olive, oxblood with laced handles, dark turquoise, saddle, patchwork
> 3 large Rogues in oxblood, gray, dark green
> 4 vintage Winnies in red, bone, BT, navy
> 4 geo turnlock satchels (9043) in red, orange, lime green, yellow
> 5 zip top shoppers (9995) in red, BT, mahogany, aqua, black
> 4 watermelon totes in red, blue, mahogany, BT
> 6 small totes (9685 two originals and four later re-released versions) in burgundy, putty, black, yellow, denim blue, coral
> 2 standard totes (9680) in burgundy, mocha
> 34 vintage Willis in various colors
> 5 Willis 1941 in black, saddle, emerald green, jade green, oxblood
> 4 large 1941 Cashin tote in saddle, black, oxblood, green to match the same Willis colors (I carry them together)
> 2 Dreamers in gray, mineral
> 5 Scooter bags in green, green with tabac trim, red, yellow, BT
> 4 Carousel in red, BT, green, blue
> 2 large sidepacks in red, BT
> 2 Murphy bags in red, mahogany
> 2 large briefs in BT, red
> 6 Mini shopper (9993) in red, BT, lime green, mahogany, black, green


Forget the list, we need photo's. This is the true meaning of a collection


----------



## highrider9o9

Paris Girl said:


> Your post reminded me of how much I love my nappa boroughs! I have a social event tomorrow and have so many bags I am having a hard time deciding what to carry. I’ve got the medium size in camel, earth (taupe color) black with suede/smooth leather combo, and navy/white. I gave away my large black one to a friend and I own one of the really small ones in the burgundy/gray color combo which I should get rid of because it’s too small for me.
> 
> Anyway, I think I’ll carry the camel! It’s lightweight, classy, and roomy enough for what I need to carry tomorrow. Yay! I was thinking of carrying one of my Rogue 30s but changed my mind.



Ugh I wish I had gotten a Napa borough! All of mine are the medium size, the aspen green and the oxblood are the pebble leather, the camel is the smooth leather, the white orange was the boarskin and the midnight floral I think is crossgrain. I wish I had also gotten a large version too! I came close with the olive green borough in the Napa, but couldn't justify two green ones at the time. Also super jealous of the Navy and white, another bag that got way from me. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## highrider9o9

Forgot to mention:

2 Madison Sadie: saffiano tan and the leopard print calf hair.


----------



## Paris Girl

highrider9o9 said:


> Ugh I wish I had gotten a Napa borough! All of mine are the medium size, the aspen green and the oxblood are the pebble leather, the camel is the smooth leather, the white orange was the boarskin and the midnight floral I think is crossgrain. I wish I had also gotten a large version too! I came close with the olive green borough in the Napa, but couldn't justify two green ones at the time. Also super jealous of the Navy and white, another bag that got way from me. I hope you enjoy them!


Thanks! I should get out the navy/white one before summer is over and enjoy using it. I do love the Napa leather. There are some nice ones in the middle size for sale on eBay that are NWT. You should go get one! Both the tan and the grayish earth color are nice neutrals. It’s not too big and holds quite a bit. 

I owned the larger size in black and I took it on a Paris trip. I think I paid $650. A year later I hadn’t used it so I gave it to a friend. She thought I was nuts. Lol! It didn’t seem to hold its shape well because of the softer leather and the way the bag is designed with the outer open compartments. I did stuff it full while on my trip but never used it again.


----------



## Beauty2c

Paris Girl said:


> I started making notes on multiples and it was scary! Omg! I have tons more but here’s some (but far from all) of my Coach multiples in the same styles. Ummm...I tend to collect every color made when I like a style. You can probably spot my favorite style easily....! What’s even worse is I also have been buying my sister bags in styles we both love in multiple colors!
> 
> 5 large Plaza in red, navy, taupe, BT,green
> 2 small Plaza in black and mahogany
> 5 Manor in red, green, BT, black, mahogany
> 4 geo turnlock clutch in orange, red, BT, and black
> 8 Regina in red, BT, black, aqua, blue, bottle green, yellow, lime green
> 4 lunchbox in red, navy, BT, mahogany
> 5 Court in mahogany, BT, black, red, gray
> 8 station bags (5130) in red, purple, camel, BT, black, mahogany, blue, orange with tabac trim
> 9 large Chester in red, black, mango, sapphire, mahogany, olive green, bottle green, BT, jade
> 8 Rogue 30s in crimson red, ivy, tan, olive, oxblood with laced handles, dark turquoise, saddle, patchwork
> 3 large Rogues in oxblood, gray, dark green
> 4 vintage Winnies in red, bone, BT, navy
> 4 geo turnlock satchels (9043) in red, orange, lime green, yellow
> 5 zip top shoppers (9995) in red, BT, mahogany, aqua, black
> 4 watermelon totes in red, blue, mahogany, BT
> 6 small totes (9685 two originals and four later re-released versions) in burgundy, putty, black, yellow, denim blue, coral
> 2 standard totes (9680) in burgundy, mocha
> 34 vintage Willis in various colors
> 5 Willis 1941 in black, saddle, emerald green, jade green, oxblood
> 4 large 1941 Cashin tote in saddle, black, oxblood, green to match the same Willis colors (I carry them together)
> 2 Dreamers in gray, mineral
> 5 Scooter bags in green, green with tabac trim, red, yellow, BT
> 4 Carousel in red, BT, green, blue
> 2 large sidepacks in red, BT
> 2 Murphy bags in red, mahogany
> 2 large briefs in BT, red
> 6 Mini shopper (9993) in red, BT, lime green, mahogany, black, green


 Wow...  Let us see pictures!!  I found out that you can post pictures in the "My Collection" folder under your account.  Once set up, the link appears under your name of your posts.  We can click to see your fabulous collection.


----------



## Paris Girl

Egel said:


> Forget the list, we need photo's. This is the true meaning of a collection


Omg., it took long enough just to make the list. Lol! I still have various “family” photos to take. I’ve posted them several places but you might not have seen them. Here’s a few. Some were taken before I added more items to my collection. Always buying because you never know when you might be “starving” for a bag.


----------



## Paris Girl

lilinko said:


> Wow...  Let us see pictures!!  I found out that you can post pictures in the "My Collection" folder under your account.  Once set up, the link appears under your name of your posts.  We can click to see your fabulous collection.


Didn’t see this info! Will have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## highrider9o9

Paris Girl said:


> Omg., it took long enough just to make the list. Lol! I still have various “family” photos to take. I’ve posted them several places but you might not have seen them. Here’s a few. Some were taken before I added more items to my collection. Always buying because you never know when you might be “starving” for a bag.




Honestly the way you have them organized and stored is so aesthetically pleasing.

question for the ones stored in the book shelf, do you always keep them out of their dustbag, and if so have you ever had any problems storing them or anything like with color transfer or just in general? All my bags coach and non coach are stored in dustbags and it can take forever to find the bag I'm looking for.


----------



## Paris Girl

highrider9o9 said:


> Honestly the way you have them organized and stored is so aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> question for the ones stored in the book shelf, do you always keep them out of their dustbag, and if so have you ever had any problems storing them or anything like with color transfer or just in general? All my bags coach and non coach are stored in dustbags and it can take forever to find the bag I'm looking for.


Thanks! I have a seating area in my handbag room and enjoy sitting in there. Oh, that leather smell!

I have a huge stack of unused dust bags! No, I do not store my bags in dust bags. I’ve got over 400 bags and I’d never find anything I’m looking for. Sometimes I can’t find the one I’m looking for even without dust bag storage! Never have  had a problem will color transfer. I do have to be careful about turnlock dents but I’ve worked that out. Even with dust bags purses stored next to each other could develop dents.

Here’s some photo of my girl cave. Most of these bags have another bag iI pair them with inside the larger bag. I also use tissue or pillow firms to help the bag keep its shape. I actually need to reorganize some of them. I’m in the process of giving away bags to make room for my favorites.


----------



## Egel

Oh @Paris Girl I think I just died and went to bag heaven


----------



## Paris Girl

Egel said:


> Oh @Paris Girl I think I just died and went to bag heaven


You’re funny! Lol! The whole bag addiction just kind of sneaks up on you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Paris Girl said:


> Thanks! I have a seating area in my handbag room and enjoy sitting in there. Oh, that leather smell!
> 
> I have a huge stack of unused dust bags! No, I do not store my bags in dust bags. I’ve got over 400 bags and I’d never find anything I’m looking for. Sometimes I can’t find the one I’m looking for even without dust bag storage! Never have  had a problem will color transfer. I do have to be careful about turnlock dents but I’ve worked that out. Even with dust bags purses stored next to each other could develop dents.
> 
> Here’s some photo of my girl cave. Most of these bags have another bag iI pair them with inside the larger bag. I also use tissue or pillow firms to help the bag keep its shape. I actually need to reorganize some of them. I’m in the process of giving away bags to make room for my favorites.


Wow I love it! You have so many great bags, how do you ever choose which to wear?!??? Lol


----------



## Paris Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow I love it! You have so many great bags, how do you ever choose which to wear?!??? Lol


It’s very difficult. Especially now that I am working remotely since pandemic hit. I used to carry two different bags daily so with weekends I’d carry at least 10-12 bags a week. Now I am getting out less frequently and only carry a single bag. I change my mind multiple times now. I power walk daily and I’ve joked about carrying a different handbag each day on my walks. Lol! I do carry a small crossbody, either a passport hipster or tango for my essentials when I walk.


----------



## Paris Girl

Here’s my latest multiples!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Fiberluver

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5163505


I’m loving those Ergos! So roomy & fun to wear! Enjoy carrying them!


----------



## Paris Girl

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5163505


Is that tan one the same listing I sent you? Beautiful!


----------



## rayrob87

Swagger Sisters.


----------



## americandreaming

Paris Girl said:


> Is that tan one the same listing I sent you? Beautiful!


Yes!  Thanks, it wasn't yet rehabbed but it's drying from a dunk at the moment x


----------



## Hyacinth

No pics, sorry!

Multiple vintage Willises plus 2 of the early 2000s China-made versions. I'm too lazy to count but Green, Grey, Taupe, and maybe one more, plus a China-made denim blue and an Aubergine, and a later City Willis Colorblock, plus a 1990s Mystery Willis type mini-brief in Red, dowel top but no top handle.

At least 3 or 4 each from the Dakota and Sheridan lines, plus 3 or 4 Sonomas and a few other pre-china styles that I can't think of ATM

Maybe 7 or 8 leather Kristin styles, both smooth and alligator-embossed, mostly Baby Sage (Round Satchel) and Convertible Hobo varieties

A scattering of early to mid 2000s bags - 2 or 3 each in various Sig Optic, Tartan, and Scribble Stitch fabrics, plus a dozen or more assorted 2000-2010 fabric bags in various pattern and C designs, but no classic Signature C patterns except for several mini-brief styles. I'm NOT a fan of classic Sig C, give me a C pattern that's been scrambled or tarted up a bit, otherwise I'd feel like I was carrying a fake.

Plus at least a dozen of various leather and suede styles from the 1990s through about 2012. Almost everything has to be at least 11 or 12 inches long, have a crossbody strap and have at least one LARGE outside pocket. POCKETSSSESS, Precious!

(My Coach collection is probably down to about 50 or 60 but hasn't been counted in a long time. In the last 10 years or so I've bought more Kiplings than Coaches, they fit my Strap And Pockets obsession better)


----------



## kistae

Not the sexiest shot but here’re my shoulder pouches in black, mocha, burgundy, red and rust. The oldest gal ie the Rust one is slightly larger than the others.


----------



## 4purse

Rogue 25


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I have 2 legacy Candaces, 2 legacy mini tanners, 2 Madison Carries, 2 Madison Sophias,  2 boroughs, and 2 dinkies


----------



## lemondln

I have 2 Nolita 19 lol


----------



## shminbabe

rayrob87 said:


> Swagger Sisters.
> View attachment 5167714


When you love something, you have to have multiples!  What a nice group


----------



## shminbabe

kistae said:


> Not the sexiest shot but here’re my shoulder pouches in black, mocha, burgundy, red and rust. The oldest gal ie the Rust one is slightly larger than the others.
> View attachment 5178333


What a lovely collection!


----------



## Paris Girl

shminbabe said:


> When you love something, you have to have multiples!  What a nice group


Oh, yes! I’ve definitely a multiples girl too.


----------



## americandreaming

Paris Girl said:


> Oh, yes! I’ve definitely a multiples girl too.


Me too


----------



## zooba

Guilty of multiples as well. When you find something that works, go for it!


----------



## Paris Girl

zooba said:


> Guilty of multiples as well. When you find something that works, go for it!


I love the Snowman. I’ve seen that video countless times over the years and every age kid I’ve played it for loves it too. When my niece was little we hosted a Christmas tea or luncheon for the little girls and their moms in the neighborhood. We always watched a video, did a craft, played games, and opened presents. It used to be frosty the snowman but once I played The Snowman they were hooked! Played it every year for little girls of all ages.


----------



## zooba

Paris Girl said:


> I love the Snowman. I’ve seen that video countless times over the years and every age kid I’ve played it for loves it too. When my niece was little we hosted a Christmas tea or luncheon for the little girls and their moms in the neighborhood. We always watched a video, did a craft, played games, and opened presents. It used to be frosty the snowman but once I played The Snowman they were hooked! Played it every year for little girls of all ages.


Good to find another fan. I love this movie and had music box Snowmans for my boys. Get the same cozy vibe from The boy, the fox the horse and the mole.  Order if characters may be wrong, but I love the little book. I see the artist is doing animation on his instagram.


----------



## Egel

zooba said:


> Guilty of multiples as well. When you find something that works, go for it!


I was never a one bag girl but I can work with the same model in a summer, winter and maybe a fun pop of colour


----------



## zooba

Egel said:


> I was never a one bag girl but I can work with the same model in a summer, winter and maybe a fun pop of colour


What's your favorite? I love the crosby and the regina. Have rehomed all of my Reginas though


----------



## Egel

zooba said:


> What's your favorite? I love the crosby and the regina. Have rehomed all of my Reginas though


At the moment I'm on a Tabby 20 kick. I rotate a black, burgundy and taupe one. Would love to get a hazelnut one but that seems to be a bit harder then I expected. For the days that I carry even less I love to wear my black or chalk Kip. 

The small Madison is a love list item. Can't justify buying them because I cannot find the holy trinity of colour, leather and hardware. I don't like the light colours with black hardware. Or the colours are amazing but the bag is in suede. The black and taupe ones are good but I have other bags that look somewhat similar. I am just waiting for the one that ticks all the boxes.

Why did you rehomed all of your Regina's? They are timeless.


----------



## americandreaming

zooba said:


> What's your favorite? I love the crosby and the regina. Have rehomed all of my Reginas though


Wish I'd rehomed them!


----------



## Egel

americandreaming said:


> Wish I'd rehomed them!


Why would you rehome them? They are gorgous.


----------



## americandreaming

Egel said:


> Why would you rehome them? They are gorgous.


No, as in I wish I had given her ones my home!


----------



## Egel

americandreaming said:


> No, as in I wish I had given her ones my home!


I absolutely get that. (Edit because I pressed save instead of enter: ) Especially after reading The Screed. I like the newer models but just wish they would come in the original thick leather. Buying pre-loved was never my thing but I would love to get my hands on one of the older bags. Unfortunately I am very new to Coach and very conserned about buying a fake. I guess the idea of an old school bag will live rent free in my mind instead of the actual old school bag being in my house.


----------



## whateve

Egel said:


> I absolutely get that. (Edit because I pressed save instead of enter: ) Especially after reading The Screed. I like the newer models but just wish they would come in the original thick leather. Buying pre-loved was never my thing but I would love to get my hands on one of the older bags. Unfortunately I am very new to Coach and very conserned about buying a fake. I guess the idea of an old school bag will live rent free in my mind instead of the actual old school bag being in my house.


Concern over getting fakes is what made me become an authenticator. Just have us look at anything you are considering before you buy. The majority are authentic. Some styles are faked more often than others.


----------



## americandreaming

Egel said:


> I absolutely get that. (Edit because I pressed save instead of enter: ) Especially after reading The Screed. I like the newer models but just wish they would come in the original thick leather. Buying pre-loved was never my thing but I would love to get my hands on one of the older bags. Unfortunately I am very new to Coach and very conserned about buying a fake. I guess the idea of an old school bag will live rent free in my mind instead of the actual old school bag being in my house.


Yep, I definitely prefer the older bags.  The screed opened my eyes re leather and hardware quality etc and so I'm drawn to it but that won't put me off from buying a new Coach bag if I like how it looks.  I currently have five newer bags/slgs and they're very nice, especially my 1941 chalk Dinky and I hope my 1941 azure Ergo, which is not yet in my hands to examine.

Yes, hopefully you will have good luck re buying vintage; the ATC thread was definitely my go to when I was hoarding my collection though I currently buy my vintage bags from a rehabber.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

10 Carolines


----------



## starbucksqueen

1. Rambler. One in black original from 1990s, one in Archival reissue, and last year's version in glove tanned leather. It's a great size and has great storage. Love back slip pocket  classic;, I even prefer it over the Court bag--and I love that one too.  minimalist design.  I have two large Legacy duffles. One in black. One in dark brown. And I have a medium one. It's almost the same design except it has a zipper. What makes that one a good bag. The sleek design and the wide strap. I also can store other bags in them to save space.


----------



## whateve

starbucksqueen said:


> 1. Rambler. One in black original from 1990s, one in Archival reissue, and last year's version in glove tanned leather. It's a great size and has great storage. Love back slip pocket  classic;, I even prefer it over the Court bag--and I love that one too.  minimalist design.  I have two large Legacy duffles. One in black. One in dark brown. And I have a medium one. It's almost the same design except it has a zipper. What makes that one a good bag. The sleek design and the wide strap. I also can store other bags in them to save space.


I used to have the archival reissue. Now I have currant from 1999 and mystery blue from 2005.

I used to have 6 Legacy duffles, one large colorblock and the rest regular. Now I'm down to three regular - sunflower yellow, emerald green, and cognac brown.


----------



## GaMomJRM

I know this doesn't hold a candle to most of you guys, but I am loving my 2 cassie 19's!


----------



## Zohlee

The Mollie tote! I think it is the perfect size, big enough for my work essentials, but not too big that I cannot carry it on the weekend!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I have the purple gathered Caroline, the turquoise woven Caroline and the red croc Caroline.
I have two Carrie bags (basically mini- Caroline’s) in raspberry textured leather and black leather. 
I also have madison Lindsays in fuchsia gathered leather, persimmon and oxblood gathered (I purchased them so long ago I may be misremembering their color names but am too lazy to go track them down and research their original tags, haha)
I have three Willis bags (black, bright orange and a mini colorblock).
I also have numerous Kristin Sages- blue gathered leather, navy leather, blue smoke leather.
Oldies but goodies, all


----------



## alice87

Paris Girl said:


> Omg., it took long enough just to make the list. Lol! I still have various “family” photos to take. I’ve posted them several places but you might not have seen them. Here’s a few. Some were taken before I added more items to my collection. Always buying because you never know when you might be “starving” for a bag.


I kind of experienced a shock. I have 2 rogues and 3 dinky. I can't imagine 6 of anything. It does look like a store more than personal collection. But... I admire you consistency.


----------



## alice87

ccstone04 said:


> I have a new multiples to the list LOL
> 
> View attachment 5077899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077904


I thought it is a new bag?


----------



## Paris Girl

alice87 said:


> I kind of experienced a shock. I have 2 rogues and 3 dinky. I can't imagine 6 of anything. It does look like a store more than personal collection. But... I admire you consistency.


I’d be shocked too if they had all appeared at once! I once had a Coach sales rep comment that she liked how I’d displayed them like merchandise. Lol!


----------



## Paris Girl

ccstone04 said:


> I have a new multiples to the list LOL
> 
> View attachment 5077899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077904


Beautiful! I own this gorgeous tea rose saddle 23 too! I pair it with a legacy archive satchel in black violet. The color of the roses changes in different lighting. It also looks great with oxblood colors.


----------



## Sawceemama

I have 6 9085 duffel sacs. BT, black, bottle green, lime green, dark brown and lavender.


----------



## Roro

Sawceemama said:


> I have 6 9085 duffel sacs. BT, black, bottle green, lime green, dark brown and lavender.



You are my long lost sister!  I will have to count my duffles but I have all the colors you mentioned except the lavender in a 9085.  I have the lavender in a 9019, a Maggie, but only because it's so pretty. In addition to the colors you mentioned, I have red, forest green, mocha, putty, burgundy, rust, navy, British tan, flannel grey and yellow.  I may also have one or two I can't think of now.  Maybe I also have a problem. I would love to see your 9085 in lavender.


----------



## PurseUOut

I purged all multiples out of my collection, but I am really tempted to get the pink hero bag (already have the brown trim one).


----------



## soccergirly87

Legacy duffle circa 2012-2014 - over 30.


----------



## soccergirly87

soccergirly87 said:


> Legacy duffle circa 2012-2014 - over 30.


Actually 29.  Still searching for the ones I don’t have and still want!


----------



## Sawceemama

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Hey purse lovers!  It makes me feel less guilty for loving a style and buying multiples when I see fellow TPFers enjoying theirs too.  I will post pics of mine when my recent coach outlet reserve purchases are delivered but I can list them down below for now.
> 
> I cannot get enough of Coach’s quilted Napa leather.  It just makes me so happy and is really my style but I’m hoping that my obsession isn’t too trendy and I’ll regret these buys.  As of now, I’m totally happy with them but I want them to last me a while.  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> I have 2 brand new Parkers - quilted with rivets. Black with gunmetal hardware and Apple Red with pewter hardware.  I may gift the Apple Red to my mom bc I also ordered the Coach Parker backpack 16 in the same Apple Red/pewter combo.
> 
> 2 Coach Callies: Black quilted leather with rivets and pewter hardware and a Chalk quilted leather with rivets and brass hardware.
> 
> Kisslock Dreamer 21 in quilted with rivets in either Chalk with brass hardware or black with pewter hardware (I’m only allowing myself to keep one but will decide when they arrive.)
> 
> Some outlet finds with Napa quilted leather include the Klare crossbody in Chalk and 2 chain wristlets, one black and one chalk with a rose gold hardware chain detail.
> 
> I also have 2 Coach Cassie 19’s but I don’t feel silly for duplicates in them bc the style is so classic and they are each very different: Bluebell with pewter hardware and Chalk with brass hardware.


----------



## Sawceemama

soccergirly87 said:


> Actually 29.  Still searching for the ones I don’t have and still want!


I have six duffle feed sac bags and four compartment bags. All vintage made in USA.


----------



## whateve

soccergirly87 said:


> Actually 29.  Still searching for the ones I don’t have and still want!


Which ones don't you have that you want?


----------



## Amazona

Doubled the Field totes as well - 40 got a little sister last week when my brand new 30 arrived.


----------



## soccergirly87

whateve said:


> Which ones don't you have that you want?


My wishlist:

1. Duffle in deep port
2. Saffiano north-south tote in honeybee
3. Duffle in black violet
4. Pebbled duffle in ruby
5. Pebbled duffle in coastal blue
6. Perf duffle in navy/citrine
7. Weekender tote in lime
8. Weekender tote in chili
9. Glitter wristlet in pink
10. Glitter wristlet in gold
11. Glitter wristlet in silver
12. Weekender in mustard
13. Sullivan in bright mandarin
14. Preston in bright mulberry
15. Preston in sea mist
16. Preston in pale lemon
17. Sullivan in pink ruby
18. Weekender in kelly green
19. Weekender in tomato
20. Smythe in petal
21. Taxi tote in glow lime
22. Taxi tote in neon pink
23. Taxi tote in neon orange
24. Turnlock hobo in true red
25. Turnlock hobo in carmine
26. Chelsea in gold hologram
27. Hologram tote
28. Turnlock hobo in dark turquoise
29. Turnlock hobo in aubergine
30. Rhyder shearling satchel in natural/black
31. Sui duffle in butterfly


----------



## whateve

soccergirly87 said:


> My wishlist:
> 
> 1. Duffle in deep port
> 2. Saffiano north-south tote in honeybee
> 3. Duffle in black violet
> 4. Pebbled duffle in ruby
> 5. Pebbled duffle in coastal blue
> 6. Perf duffle in navy/citrine
> 7. Weekender tote in lime
> 8. Weekender tote in chili
> 9. Glitter wristlet in pink
> 10. Glitter wristlet in gold
> 11. Glitter wristlet in silver
> 12. Weekender in mustard
> 13. Sullivan in bright mandarin
> 14. Preston in bright mulberry
> 15. Preston in sea mist
> 16. Preston in pale lemon
> 17. Sullivan in pink ruby
> 18. Weekender in kelly green
> 19. Weekender in tomato
> 20. Smythe in petal
> 21. Taxi tote in glow lime
> 22. Taxi tote in neon pink
> 23. Taxi tote in neon orange
> 24. Turnlock hobo in true red
> 25. Turnlock hobo in carmine
> 26. Chelsea in gold hologram
> 27. Hologram tote
> 28. Turnlock hobo in dark turquoise
> 29. Turnlock hobo in aubergine
> 30. Rhyder shearling satchel in natural/black
> 31. Sui duffle in butterfly


I had the navy/citrine duffle but returned it. I also returned the Sui dragonfly. It was gorgeous but lopsided and heavy with the huge tassel. I didn't like the way it looked without the tassel.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The camera bag--4


----------

